# PAT Platoon Inquiry



## Mudshuvel (26 Feb 2011)

Hey all, 

Don't shoot me with 'use search', i did, found 36 pages the were loosely related to what I was looking for, found a few of the answers, but I still have a couple questions.

- If on PAT for longer than 3-6 month, can my family come up? (If PAT is in Kingston, my primary choice's MOC is a few hours away in Cornwall not that far of a distance)

Actually, thats all I have, haha.


----------



## PuckChaser (26 Feb 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> (If PAT is in Kingston, my primary choice's MOC is a few hours away in Cornwall not that far of a distance)



What???  ???


----------



## George Wallace (26 Feb 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Don't shoot me with 'use search', i did, found 36 pages the were loosely related to what I was looking for, found a few of the answers, but I still have a couple questions.
> 
> ...



PAT is not in Kingston; it is in every location.  If your courses are going to be in Cornwall, you may never see Kingston.  Right now, you are not even in the CF, so your questions may not even apply to you.


----------



## Mudshuvel (26 Feb 2011)

Sorry guys,

I was informed by someone it was in Kingston, I wasn't fully aware of what that process was and I was informed by a recruiter that after BMQ a lot of people have been seeing 3-9 months in PAT Platoon.

Forgive my ignorance, Gentleman.


----------



## navymich (26 Feb 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> Don't shoot me with 'use search', i did, found 36 pages the were loosely related to what I was looking for, found a few of the answers, but I still have a couple questions.
> 
> ...



Since you say that your MOC training will be in Cornwall, I'm going to assume that you are enrolling as an AC Op (didn't look through any of your older posts to confirm).  If you look in the Air Force Support trades board, you will find lots of info on being an AC Op.  Included within that is where you will most likely be located prior to your 3's course.  You will probably be sent to an airfield that is closest to your home, or to North Bay if that is closer then an airfield.  You will not be there too long, as the AC Op 3's courses are fairly frequent, but count on 4ish months on the high side.

As already mentioned, get through BMQ first.  That is really your only concern right now.  Everything else will fall into place after that.


----------



## Mudshuvel (27 Feb 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Since you say that your MOC training will be in Cornwall, I'm going to assume that you are enrolling as an AC Op (didn't look through any of your older posts to confirm).  If you look in the Air Force Support trades board, you will find lots of info on being an AC Op.  Included within that is where you will most likely be located prior to your 3's course.  You will probably be sent to an airfield that is closest to your home, or to North Bay if that is closer then an airfield.  You will not be there too long, as the AC Op 3's courses are fairly frequent, but count on 4ish months on the high side.
> 
> As already mentioned, get through BMQ first.  That is really your only concern right now.  Everything else will fall into place after that.



That pretty much answered my question there. Closest airfield to me is (I believe) CFB Shearwater as I'm in SE New Brunswick. Thats not bad. That would lead to another question that I have not yet found. Is PAT Platoon like M-F 9-5? I'm asking that since I could possibly drive home on the weekends provided I am on PAT (and of course depending on whether or not I even get accepted).


----------



## willellis (3 Mar 2011)

PAT platoons are totally unique. Usually, Monday to Friday, 7:30 to 3:30, as far as what I have seen. There is also the possibility that you could be tasked out to a different unit that works different hours. Don't really make plans until you are there and speak with you chain of command.


----------



## Mudshuvel (3 Mar 2011)

Thanks willellis. I won't exactly be making plans, but I will for sure see what happens.


----------

